#ubuntu-bd 2012-02-11
<ashickur-noor> I want to be a member of Ubuntu Bangladesh
<ashickur-noor> What Can I do?
#ubuntu-bd 2013-02-05
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> anyone awake? :)
<dholbach> I was wondering if anyone could check if https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu/raring/localechooser/bangla/+merge/146293 makes sense
<InfoAngel> Title: "Merge into raring : bangla : Code : “localechooser” source package : Raring (13.04) : Ubuntu" - http://tinyurl.com/anwnnn5
<dholbach> oh, I'm talking to bots
#ubuntu-bd 2014-02-04
<Ekushey> back
<Ekushey> rezbd: 
<rezbd> welcome back
<Ekushey> ty
<Ekushey> anything new?
<rezbd> nothing new from here
<rezbd> anything new from you?
<Ekushey> wrong channel... :P
<Ekushey> Nusha ashtese...
<Ekushey> [17:51:41] Writing channel file...
<Ekushey> [17:51:41] Userfile loaded, unpacking...
<Ekushey> [17:51:41] === Nusha: 4 channels, 3 users.
<Ekushey> Launched into the background  (pid: 27499)
<rezbd> :)
<rezbd> good good
<Ekushey> !lc
<Nusha> Locking Channel
<Ekushey> !ul
<Ekushey> !uc
<Nusha> UnLocking Channel
#ubuntu-bd 2014-02-05
<Tanjil> Hlw everyone
<Ekushey> !op codeur
<Ekushey> hello sammo
<sammo> Hello :)
<Ekushey> :)
<Ekushey> !deop Ekushey
<sammo> :(
<Ekushey> hello ediamin
<ediamin> hi
<Ekushey> :)
#ubuntu-bd 2014-02-06
<Ekushey> hello maqtanim :)
<Ekushey> !voice maqtanim
<Ekushey> !voice ediamin
<maqtanim> hi via!
<Ekushey> hello :)
<maqtanim> Mateo tab diya dhuklam!
<Ekushey> joss joss... office e achen naki bashay?
<Ekushey> ami matro ghum theke uthlam
<maqtanim> bashay...
<Ekushey> ok cool
<Ekushey> come to #bangladesh 
<Ekushey> for off-topic chat :)
<maqtanim> astesi bhai... ektu bz... ektu pot abar astesi....
<Ekushey> ok
<Rezwan> Mr. tangim_ , what's up?
<tangim_> eito
<tangim_> :)
<Ekushey> !voice tangim_
<Ekushey> !op Rezwan
<Ekushey> hello rajib_
<Ekushey> !voice rajib_
<Ekushey> tangim_tux: ki khobor borther?
<tangim_tux> eito :)
<tangim_tux> keu nai ken :o
<Ekushey> kothay keu nai?
<tangim_tux> ei koyjon ??
<Ekushey> hu
<tangim_tux> kaurei to chinteci na :(
<tangim_tux> actually apnareo chinteci na :P
<tangim_tux> pro pic na dekhle chinbo na :D
<Ekushey> manush chena ki eto shoja?  kothing kaaj re bhai
<Rezwan> আপনারে আপনি চিনে নে
<Ekushey> :)
<Rezwan> লালন
<Ekushey> হু
<tangim_tux> :P
<Ekushey> মানুষ বড়ই আজবরে ভাই, মানুষ চেনা দায়, একই মানুষ হরেক রুপে নিজেকে হারায়...
<tangim_tux> o.O
<tangim_tux> purai sahitto :P
<EliteGeek> :)
<Ekushey> !voice EliteGeek
<tangim_tux> shob mathar upor dia jay :3
<Ekushey> মিটিং এর কি হলো?
<Ekushey> সবাই কখন আসবে?
<tangim_tux> jani na.. keu to ahloi na :(
<tangim_tux> ashloi*
<Ekushey> হু
<Ekushey> আই আর সি তে দেশের লোক কমই আসে
<tangim_tux> :o
<tangim_tux> mane??
<Ekushey> যাই হোক চ্যানেলে থাকেন, দেখা যাক আর কেউ আসে কি না
<tangim_tux> ok
<Ekushey> আপনাদের প্ল্যানটা বলেন শুনি
<tangim_tux> complan :3
<tangim_tux> shirt ta ke banaibe tai bujteci na..
<Ekushey> hello tanjil
<tangim_tux> koyekjoner sathe kotha bolteci
<Ekushey> !voice tanjil
<tanjil> hlw everyone
<tangim_tux> hlw
<tanjil> কেমন আছেন সবাই?
<tanjil> রাসেল ভাই আসসালামুয়ালাইকুম
<tangim_tux> koi rasel vai??
<tanjil> একুশে হয়ত রাসেল ভাই এর আই ডি
<Ekushey> হেলো ব্রাদার :)
<Ekushey> !voice sammo
<tangim_tux> :3
<tanjil> রাসেল ভাই কেমন আছেন?
<tangim_tux> age koiben na
<tangim_tux> >_<
<sammo> :)
<Ekushey> এইতো ভাই বেচে আছি :)
<tanjil> তানজিম ভাই হাল্কা খুঁজলেই পেতেন
<Ekushey> tangim_tux: ;)
<tangim_tux> ki halka >>
<tangim_tux> :3
<Ekushey> maqtanim: আছেন?
<Ekushey> maqtanim হচ্ছে আদনান ভাই
<tangim_tux> ow
<tanjil> রাসেল ভাইয়া এবং সবাই আজ কে কিছু জিনিস এর ব্যাপারে সবার মতামত এর জন্য এই 
<Ekushey> আর Rezwan হচ্ছে রেজওয়ান ভাই
<tangim_tux> ow
<Ekushey> বানান ভুল করলাম মনে হয় Rezwan :/
<tangim_tux> ekta hoilei hoilo :P
<Ekushey> হু হু আলোচনা শুরু করেন
<tanjil> আদনান স্যার কি আছেন?
<tangim_tux> rez1 likhleo kharap hoito na :P
<tangim_tux> sorry rez1 vai :D
<Ekushey> :)
<tanjil> :-)
<tangim_tux> ki alochona :v
<Rezwan> :D
<Rezwan> Ekushey, বানান ঠিক আসে
<Ekushey> বেশ বেশ বাঁচা গেল
<tangim_tux> :P
<tanjil> রেজওয়ান ভাই আসসালামুয়ালাইকুম
<Rezwan> ওয়ালাইকুম আসসালাম
<tangim_tux> jamar design konta thik hoilo???
<Rezwan> আদনান ভাই এইমাত্র একটা ডিজাইন পোস্ট করসে
<tanjil> তানজিম ভাই উবুন্টু লোগো টা একটু অন্য রকম হলে ভাল হত
<Rezwan> গ্রুপে
<tangim_tux> https://www.dropbox.com/s/v79bve879z8o86w/final%203%20design.ai
<tangim_tux> koi???
<tangim_tux> painato
<Rezwan> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153811822395271&set=gm.10151871657587217&type=1
<tangim_tux> onno rokom bolte ??? @tanjil
<tangim_tux> koi gelo shobai :o
<sammo> design টা আমার খুব পছন্দ হইছে :)
<tangim_tux> konta ??
<sammo> আমি আছি তো
<sammo> :p
<sammo> যেটা দেখলাম 
<tangim_tux> keu kisu na koile voy pai.. mone hoy nirjon elakay ami eka :3
<tangim_tux> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153811822395271&set=gm.10151871657587217&type=1 eita ??
<sammo> :p
<sammo> আমি আছি :p
<tangim_tux> :P
<tanjil> ভালই , কিন্তু পিছনে qr code টা না দিলে হইত
<tangim_tux> humm
<sammo> qr code কোনটা ??
<tangim_tux> ar red and green combination ta aro valo hoite parto mone hoy
<tanjil> রেড উবুন্টু এর কালার না :p
<tangim_tux> humm
<Ekushey> let me call Adnan bhai and ask him to come here
<tanjil> qr code চারকোনা কোড টা 
<Ekushey> he's coming
<tangim_tux> amar kacce amar nijer tai val lagce :P
<maqtanim> hello!
<tangim_tux> hello
<maqtanim> looks everyone is taking about my design
<maqtanim> ☺
<maqtanim> ekushey
<tanjil> স্যার আসসালামুয়ালাইকুম
<maqtanim> ??
<maqtanim> walaikumus salam!
<Ekushey> maqtanim: hu as always :)
<tanjil> স্যার পিছনে qr code টা না দিলে হয় না?
<maqtanim> well it was just a concept...
<maqtanim> concept becomes reality
<tanjil> হুম
<maqtanim> after lots of polishes!
<maqtanim> polishness
<tanjil> সত্য কথা 
<tanjil> যদিও আমি অত ভাল ডিজাইন করি না , আমি একটা কনসেপ্ট দিব খুব শিগ্রই
<tangim_tux> den
<tangim_tux> :)
<maqtanim> that's cool!
<tanjil> তানজিম ভাই উবুন্টু এর আসল লোগো টা ব্যাবহার করলে ভাল হত আপনার ডিজাইন এ । বাকি সব ভালই
<tangim_tux> ashol logo ta use korle shirt er design onek khani change hoia jaito
<maqtanim> we have a different logo for Ubuntu Bangladesh, with red and green
<tangim_tux> ar ektu beshi sinple hoia jaito
<tangim_tux> simple*
<maqtanim> so I tried to introduce that
<maqtanim> in the back side
<tangim_tux> but ubuntur color to orange :(
<tangim_tux> dekhi back side e green & red ta dite pari kina
<tanjil> টি শার্ট নিয়ে আস্তে ধীরে আলোচনা হবে 
<tangim_tux> humm...
<tanjil> বাকি বিষয় গুলো কে নিয়ে সবার  মতামত দরকার
<maqtanim> orange logo is in the front
<tangim_tux> kon kon bishoy ???
<maqtanim> ok tanjil, go ahead
<Rezwan> maqtanim, assalamu3alaikum sir :)
<maqtanim> walaikums salaam! how are you?
<tanjil> ভিডিও টিউটোরিয়াল 
<tanjil> উবুন্টু ডিস্ট্রিবিউশন
<Rezwan> maqtanim, I'm fine al7amdulillah. hope you can remember me. once upon a time রেজওয়ান২২ at amaderprojukti. :)
<tanjil> ডকুমেন্টেশন
<Ekushey> yeah make some video tutorials... they are really useful
<maqtanim> yes yes... I got that now.... nice to see an old face here! ☺
<Rezwan> maqtanim, :D nice to see you too
<tanjil> আকিক ভাই এবং আমি মিলে প্রথম একটা বানালাম , এচ্ছে আছে একটা সিরিজ বানানোর
<maqtanim> tanjil, +1
<tangim_tux> acca... taile tshirt er shob day var adnan vai nen.. ami vagi ... parle amar black design tao bananor chesta koiren :P
<Ekushey> yes first make a list is video titles... then proceed on
<tangim_tux> website er kaj ami korteci :D kintu kobe nagad shesh hoibe thik nai
<Ekushey> website er theke video tutorial will be more useful i think
<Ekushey> as well as text documention
<maqtanim> +1 ekushey
<tangim_tux> tato obosshoi... kintu website o to dorkar
<Rezwan> actually we need a documentation with screen shots
<Rezwan> like maqtanim bhai did in his blog
<Ekushey> people doesn't want to do browse a site to find info... they just want readmade info
<Ekushey> people are lazy
<tanjil> তবে আমি একটা আইডিয়া দিতে চাই , আমাদের দেশের নেট এর অবস্থা ভাল না, তাছাড়া অনেকেই মডেম ব্যাবহার করেন , তাই আমি চাচ্ছি একটা ফোরাম এর ব্যাবস্থা করতে  , যেখানে ভিডিও গুলো এর টপিক টা এব
<tanjil> ং সেই ভিডিও এ যা বলা হবে টা ডকুমেন্ট আকারে থাকে। তাহলে সবাই হয়ত উপকার পাবে। ভিডিও দেখতে অনেকেই আগ্রহী নয় 
<Ekushey> so making videos will be the best
<Rezwan> we already have forum tanjil 
<tangim_tux> er jonnoi to website :D
<Ekushey> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=409
<tangim_tux> ekekta blog thakbe site e 
<tanjil> তাহলে সেই ফোরাম টাকে নতুন ভাবে সাজান যেতে পারে ,
<maqtanim> ekushey, is forum.Linux.org.be up?
<Rezwan> Ekushey, yes sir. but remember, we all don't use fast internet :)
<tangim_tux> ar tar shonge atachment hishabe video
<Ekushey> maqtanim: yes it's up
<tanjil> ভিডিও youtube এ থাকবে ,ফোরাম এ লিঙ্ক থাকবে 
<tangim_tux> tanjil +1
<Ekushey> good idea
<Ekushey> everyone has good internet connect these days... and people who doesn't have internet at all, ubuntu is not for them anyway
<Ekushey> *internet connection
<tangim_tux> -1 :3
<tanjil> আমরা যেমন ফেসবুক এ সমস্যা সমাধান করি , সেই সমস্যার রেকর্ড ফোরাম এ থাকবে , এতে সবাই ফেসবুক এ নিরভ্র করতে হয় না, সমস্যার সমাধান হলেই টা লিস্ট করা হবে
<Rezwan> Ekushey, I disagree sir, out side of the cities, you can't have fast internet anyway :)
<tangim_tux> amar to broadband.. ubuntu er server dia valo speed pai.. kintu onno shob jaygay sheirokom slow
<tangim_tux> +1 tanjil
<maqtanim> intact face book group can be used for only hi hello chatting
<tangim_tux> rezwan +1
<tanjil> সত্য কথা @ তানজিম ভাই 
<maqtanim> problem solving should be done in forum
<Ekushey> Rezwan: you've 512 kbps connection, pretty fast! :P
<Rezwan> Ekushey, but I live in a city :)
<Rezwan> Ekushey, can you have 512k speed at Jamalpur?
<Rezwan> there are no wimax outside of the big cities
<Ekushey> Rezwan: what can be done is... once you have many video, you can make video CDs and distribute :)
<Rezwan> sure
<tanjil> রাসেল ভাই ভিডিও সিডি বানানো ঠিক হবে না 
<Rezwan> btw I don't oppose video tutorial
<tangim_tux> ubuntu nia kono kisu google e search dile boro boro forum (askubuntu, stackoverflow) er link paoa jay...
<Ekushey> tanjil: not for now, once you have many videos... just an idea for the future
<Rezwan> I'm telling that we should have text+screenshot documentation alongside with the videos
<tanjil> টিউটোরিয়াল ঠিক আছে , কিন্তু ভিডিও সিডি না , এটা নিয়ে গ্যাঞ্জাম হবেই
<tangim_tux> yap! +1 ekushay
<tangim_tux> +1 tanjil
<tanjil> rejwan vaiya আমি তাই চাচ্ছিলাম
<tangim_tux> er theke app er cd dileo kaje lagbe
<tanjil> ফোরাম এ আমরা doc এর ব্যাবস্থা করতে পারি 
<Rezwan> ভিডিও টিউটোরিয়াল হওয়া দরকার আছে
<tanjil> tanjim vai সিডি দিতে গেলেই গ্যাঞ্জাম বাধবে
<maqtanim> brb
<tangim_tux> forum e keu question korle tar answer tutorial hishabe add kora hobe site e
<Rezwan> tanjil, গাছে কাঠাল গৌঁফে তেল দিয়ে লাভ নাই। আগেও ভিডিও টিউটোরিয়াল হোক, তাপরপর ব্যাবস্থা হবে :)
<tangim_tux> humm.... tao thik @tanjil
<tanjil> এখন কথা হলও ভিডিও বানাবে কে 
<tangim_tux> :P
<tangim_tux> shobai line e ashce
<Ekushey> :)
<tangim_tux> oneke irc chine na -_- group er doc ta koi ??
<tanjil> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3GM6DH8spaYRW0wbzRxV2hlZnc/edit?usp=sharing
<tanjil> সত্য কথা হইল সবার এত সময় নাই যে নিজে নিজে সব বানাবে , মানে সব ভিডিও টিউটোরিয়াল
<tangim_tux> humm
<Ekushey> give it a try
<codeur> এক দিনে তো আর বানাতে হবে না
<tanjil> আবার সবাই জানেনা  কিভাবে  টিউটোরিয়াল বানাতে হয় 
<codeur> আস্তে আস্তে করে বানালে হবে
<tangim_tux> humm.. ami ekjon :3
<tanjil> তাই সবচেয়ে ভাল হয় একটা লিস্ট করা যে এই এই জন আছেন , এরা টিউটোরিয়াল বানাতে পারবেন । যদি তাদের সময় থাকে । একটা টপিক আসলে টা নিয়ে হাল্কা আলোচনা এর পর প্রয়ন হলে ভিডিও টিউটোরিয়াল
<Ekushey> !voice Kibria
<tanjil> আর যই ভাইয়া আস্তে আস্তেই বানাতে হবে 
<tanjil> rezwan ভাইয়া কি বলেন
<Rezwan> সবাই মিলেমিশে বানালেই হবে
<Rezwan> সময় লাগুক, ব্যাপার না
<tanjil> হুম
<tanjil> সবাই চুপ কেন ?????????????????????????????????????????????
<tangim_tux> vut aya
<tangim_tux> :P
<tangim_tux> shobai chup hoia gele irc voutik hoia jay :3
<tanjil> :-(
<Rezwan> ভাত খাইতে গেসে মনে হয়
<Rezwan> সবাই তো আর সর্বক্ষন চ্যাটে বসে থাকবে না :)
<tanjil> হইবার পারে :p
<Rezwan> চ্যাটে উপস্থিত থাকলেই হলো, যেন ডাকলে পাওয়া যায়!
<Ekushey> ভাত নিয়ে আসলাম
<Ekushey> আছি এখন
<tanjil> আমিও ভাত নিয়ে কম্পিউটার এর সামনে
<Kibria> কি ডিসিশন হল?
<tanjil> আজ এ , অথবা এখন ই ডিসিশন নেওয়ার দরকার নাই ,সবার মতামত জানা দরকার , সাথে সিনিয়র এর উপদেশ 
<maqtanim> back
<maqtanim> reading the previous conversation
<Kibria> টপিক নিয়ে শুরু করে দেয়া উচিত
<tanjil> ভাইয়া কোন টপিক
<maqtanim> well talk about the forum later, I can smell that lots of people don't know what a forum can do...
<maqtanim> so we should concentrate now on  tutorial then
<tanjil> true
<kingshuk> hlw
<tuxboy> hlw
<maqtanim> apart from the video tutorial...
<kingshuk> tangim vai ase?
<maqtanim> we can start with the official Ubuntu manual project
<maqtanim> from https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/+translations
<maqtanim> the English strings are already given there
<maqtanim> all we have to do is translate
<tuxboy> aci
<maqtanim> I think we should consider this option too
<Ekushey> !voice tuxboy
<Ekushey> !voice Rahad
<Ekushey> !voice kingshuk
<Ekushey> !voice Kibria
<Ekushey> !voice ediamin
<tuxboy> aci
<kingshuk> ?
<tanjil> agree with adnan sir
<Ekushey> very good idea maqtanim
<maqtanim> yes with this task we can justify who has the actual ability to do the job
<tuxboy> hello @kingshuk
<kingshuk> hlw
<tuxboy> :D
<Kibria> উবুন্টু সহায়িকা প্রজেক্ট মাঝখানে কি বন্ধ হয়ে গেছিল নাকি? 9.10 দিয়ে শুরু হইছিল যতদুর মনে পড়ে
<tuxboy> cholen ankur nia kotha boli :D
<kingshuk> bhsii kew amke bolben je ami koi asi?
<Ekushey> the people who contributed in it are all busy with their lives now... so no more updates 
<tuxboy> :'(
<tuxboy> :P @kingshuk
<kingshuk> hlw
<kingshuk> ami koi
<maqtanim> why ankur? tuxboy
<tuxboy> eita ekta chat room er moto
<kingshuk> ??
<Ekushey> kingshuk: you're at the IRC channel of Ubuntu Bangladesh
<kingshuk> o
<tuxboy> emine #@maq
<kingshuk> akhn amr kaj ki
<Ekushey> what ankur?
<kingshuk> or aikhane ki nia kotha hoitese ?
<Kibria> Then in my opinion, lets start translation from nrxt Ubuntu LTS series 
<Ekushey> kingshuk: ektu observe koren kichu time, nijei bujhte parben
<Kibria> next*
<kingshuk> okkeh bhai
<tuxboy> adnan vai tar design ta banale vote nie top 2or3 ta design silect korbo vabteci
<Ekushey> Kibria: well if someone is really interested to update that document, then i'd say it's better to start now
<tuxboy> mount er bangla চুড়ায় উঠা... উবুন্টুর ক্ষেত্রে কেমন জেন লাগে না???
<Ekushey> as we had many meetings before where we wanted to start from the next release but it never happened
<tuxboy> ami manjaro translate korcilam onek khani
<maqtanim> Ekushey , as I said earlier
<maqtanim> right now all the members are new, fresh
<Ekushey> maqtanim: hu
<tanjil> hum
<maqtanim> so we should start with the official translation
<tuxboy> +1
<maqtanim> project
<tuxboy> +1
<maqtanim> so that we can identify the potential
<tuxboy> keu manjaro tare translate korte paren?? ami onekkhani korci but ektu baki ace... 
<tuxboy> hlw??
<maqtanim> tuxboy, I don't think people in Ubuntu Bangladesh irc channel will be interested with manjaro..
<Kibria> Here we only should discuss about Ubuntu only
<tuxboy> :'(
<tuxboy> ok.. :)
<Ekushey> so the meeting is over?
<Ekushey> !voice sammo
<Ekushey> !voice Haddockk
<tangim_hossain> may be
<Ekushey> hmmm
<Kibria> Official translation or Ubuntu manual translation?
<Ekushey> you guys can hang our here
<tanjil> maybe amader main target ta structetured way te sajano uchit
<Ekushey> maqtanim: inputs about this?
<tanjil> ses porjonto ki thik holo
<tangim_hossain> ami jei site ta banaiteci sheita purapuri ubuntu-bd er na
<tanjil> ?
<tanjil> link den tangim vai]
<tangim_hossain> under construction :P
<tangim_hossain> site ta world wide... bangla video tutorial gula chaiteci ubuntu-bd er gula dia dite
<tangim_hossain> kintu site er forum section pura ubuntu-bd er thakbe
<tanjil> youtube link share kore den, mane attach koren youtube video
<tangim_hossain> humm.. sheitai korbo
<maqtanim> ekushey, I still prefer the translation project
<tanjil> ke ke help korte interested video bante?
<tangim_hossain> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1lmrnftzcyo25r4/Screenshot%20from%202014-02-06%2023%3A04%3A20.png
<maqtanim> because writing  tutorial in simple Bangla is not an easy task
<tanjil> parallel vabe 2 tai cholte pare, aste aste
<Ekushey> maqtanim: ok, cool with me too
<Ekushey> true
<maqtanim> tanjil, I think it will be better if you post in Facebook group a meeting summary of tonight
<tangim_hossain> site er ekhono kono kaj e hoy nai... https://www.dropbox.com/s/1lmrnftzcyo25r4/Screenshot%20from%202014-02-06%2023%3A04%3A20.png
<maqtanim> and invite the members again
<maqtanim> to join tomorrow night in irc
<Rezwan> maqtanim, আপনার টিউটোরিয়ালের বাংলা খুব চমৎকার ছিলো। অনুবাদ বলে একবারও মনে হয় নি :পি
<maqtanim> that way you can have more people
<tangim_hossain> ami video tutorial gular text version banamu :P
<maqtanim> Rezwan, that was not translation
<Rezwan> wow. great :)
<maqtanim> that was my own production ☺
 * Rezwan bows
<Ekushey> haha
<Ekushey> lol
<maqtanim> I'm suggesting others to learn writing tutorial
<Ekushey> Rezwan: ei lok ta brilliant, bujhlen?
<maqtanim> from a structured manual
<maqtanim> such as official Ubuntu manuals
<Ekushey> hu that sounds good
<maqtanim> that's why I suggested translation
<Rezwan> Ekushey, yesssir. bujchi
<tangim_hossain> site ta toiri hoile oikhane shobai blog post korte parben... koyekjon admin sheigula approve korle site e dekhabe... ar forum to apnader e ^_^
<Ekushey> Rezwan: :P
<Rezwan> actually the truth is that, we get help from English documentations. mostly don't bother to read the Bangla tutorials, bcz they are mostly not updated
<Rezwan> but for a newbie, Bangla tutorials are great help
<Rezwan> newbies*
<Ekushey> hu
<tangim_hossain> karon bd er beshir vag ubuntu related website private.. mane ekjon lok shob blog gula likhe... ekta website thakle shobai oi post take update kore felte pare
<Rezwan> website to ache
<Rezwan> ebong chilo
<tangim_hossain> humm.. ace
<tangim_hossain> cilo jani...
<tangim_hossain> site ta onek onek valo
<tanjil> kotha barta mathar upor diye jacche
<tangim_hossain> misile falai choila jabe :P
<ediamin> এখন বেশীর ভাগ লোকই সমস্যায় পড়লে ফেসবুকে হেল্প চায়, ফোরামে তেমন পোস্ট করে না
<tangim_hossain> oita dekhei ei site er idea ta mathay ashce
<tangim_hossain> askubuntu ???
<tangim_hossain> google e problem er shomadhan khujte nilei askubuntu er dui tinta link thakbei
<tangim_hossain> kintu facebook er post beshi paowa jay na
<tangim_hossain> facebook e post er kono history thake na... tai eki problem nia jotobar post deya hoy totobar answer deya lage
<tangim_hossain> koi gelo shobai... amar bokbokani shune shobai palaice ?? :P
<tanjil> sunteci
<maqtanim> nope... we are listening
<maqtanim> Pls carry on
<tangim_hossain> hat betha hoia gece -_-
<tangim_hossain> facebook er page gular shubidha hoilo notification paoa jay shohoje
<tangim_hossain> ta na hoile forum ar fb page kokhono ek hoite parbe na
<maqtanim> hu I some how agree in this point
<maqtanim> but when you login to forum
<tangim_hossain> browser er jonne website er plugin toiri kora lagbe... sheita onek advance bepar shepar... eita nia pore vabajabe
<maqtanim> you can see the responses too
<tangim_hossain> humm
<maqtanim> but some how people thinks forums are for geeks only
<tangim_hossain> humm... eitai jhamela... 
<maqtanim> that's why they prefer face book
<tangim_hossain> tarjonne ubuntu-bd er fb page to acei... kintu forum ta thaka khub joruri
<tangim_hossain> may be
<tangim_hossain> :)
<tanjil> hm
<maqtanim>  tanjil, please post a summary of tonight's meeting in Facebook group
<maqtanim> so that other members
<maqtanim> may know about the meeting place
<tangim_hossain> +1
<maqtanim> and invite them for tomorrow's meeting
<tanjil> ok sir
<maqtanim> so the summary will be something like :
<maqtanim> 1. we have a common meeting place in irc
<maqtanim> 2. we'all need people for making video  tutorial
<maqtanim> 3. for Ubuntu manual translation project, we need people too
<tanjil> ok sir, i am writing it now
<tangim_hossain> ubuntu-bangladesh er forum under construction
<tangim_hossain> :P
<Ekushey> thank you every for joining
<tangim_hossain> arekta kotha
<tangim_hossain> ubuntu -bd er ki ager kono site cilo???
<Ekushey> tangim_hossain: we did, infact we still have a domain name: ubuntu-bd.org
<Ekushey> it can use used if needed
<tangim_hossain> loading loading :o
<Ekushey> it won't work now
<tangim_hossain> ow... eitake redirect kore forum e nia neyar kaje use kora jabe :D
<Ekushey> hu that can be done
<maqtanim> but we had a forum
<tangim_hossain> konta??
<maqtanim> a very enriched one! 
<tangim_hossain> ekhon nai???
<Ekushey> maqtanim: apparently forum isn't working, no clue why... i'll check what happened
<maqtanim> can't we relaunch that? Ekushey
<Ekushey> tangim_hossain: http://forum.linux.org.bd
<Ekushey> yes, it was working all OK, but right now it is showing white page... i'll check why
<tangim_hossain> loading loading
<Ekushey> tangim_hossain: hu
<Ekushey> wait while i check it now
 * Ekushey is drinking Mirinda
<tangim_hossain> ok
<tangim_hossain> site ta reenable korle to valoi hoy
<tangim_hossain> taile amar site er bangla forum page ta oisite e redirect korte partam
<tangim_hossain> :P
<Ekushey> your site is up, tangim_hossain?
<tangim_hossain> boila boila khaoa thik na :3
<tangim_hossain> nope
<tangim_hossain> under construction
<Ekushey> i think i found the problem
<Ekushey> wait...
<tangim_hossain> waiting
<Ekushey> zone linux.org.bd/IN: loaded serial 2013061605 OK
<Ekushey> Bind reloading on ns1 using rndc zone: [linux.org.bd]
<Ekushey> Bind reloading on ns2 using rndc zone: [linux.org.bd]
<Ekushey> OK it should be working now... 
<tangim_hossain> http://russelljohn.net/journal/ redirect kore
<tangim_hossain> forum kaj kortece na
<Ekushey> http://forum.linux.org.bd
<Ekushey> it'll work fine now
<tangim_hossain> how na... loading loading
<tangim_hossain> hoy na
<Ekushey> then try later on please
<tangim_hossain> onno shob site valo vabe kaj kore
<tangim_hossain> ok
<Ekushey> it was pointed to an old IP address...
<Ekushey> once your ISP's DNS get updated, it'll work all OK... for you it is still trying to fetch from the old IP
<Ekushey> try in the morning again and surely it'll work :)
<Ekushey> if not the ping me here
<tangim_hossain> ok
<Ekushey> i'm on IRC all the time... just hightlight me by saying Ekushey, thar'll do :)
<Ekushey> cool 
<tangim_hossain> ok
<maqtanim> good night everyone ☺
<tangim_hossain> gud night :)
<Ekushey> maqtanim: using tab?
<maqtanim> heap!
<maqtanim> heap!
<maqtanim> yeap
<Ekushey> which one?
<tanjil> good night to all
<maqtanim> nexus 7
<Ekushey> cool... how much did it cost?
<maqtanim> I brought it from USA... coast was 220$
<maqtanim> *cost
<Ekushey> cool
<Ekushey> sell it to me... it'll give you $180
<maqtanim> ha ha ha... 
<maqtanim> by the way lots of boots are here
<Ekushey> maqtanim: :)
<Ekushey> !voice maqtanim
<maqtanim> yeap
<maqtanim> ekushey
<maqtanim> I was disconnected
<maqtanim> did not heart u
<maqtanim> *hear
<Ekushey> kichu boli nai maqtanim :)
<Ekushey> come to #bangladesh
#ubuntu-bd 2014-02-07
<Rezwan> hello sammo 
<sammo> hi 
<Rezwan> what is your name in the ubuntu bangladesh group?
<sammo> asad khan sammo 
<sammo> ;)
<Rezwan> ok :)
<sammo> আপনার ??
<sammo> lunch করা হইছে ??
<Rezwan> sammo, হ্যাঁ লাঞ্চ হয়েছে
<Rezwan> আর গ্রুপে আমার নাম রেজওয়ানুর রাকিব চৌধুরী
<sammo> ওহ
<sammo> আচ্ছা আমার উবুন্টু 
<sammo> version expire হয়ে গ্যাসে 
<Rezwan> কোন ভার্শান?
<sammo> আমি offline upgrade কিভাবে করব ?
<sammo> 13.4
<sammo> :(
<Rezwan> অফলাইনে আপগ্রেড করার কোনও উপায় নেই
<sammo> আমি এত কষ্ট করে customise করছি 
<sammo> এখন setup দিলে তো সব চলে যাবে :(
<Rezwan> আপনি আরো দুটো মাস অপেক্ষা করেন। 14.04 LTS রিলিজ হলে ঐটা ডাউনলোক করে ইন্সটল দিয়েন
<sammo> এটা কি করা যায়??
<Rezwan> LTS মানে Long Time Support
<Rezwan> ৫ বছরের জন্য
<sammo> মাঝে মাঝে যে ফ্রিজ হয়ে যায় :(
<sammo> সেটা কি করব ?
<Rezwan> ২ বছর পর পর LTS ভার্শন ছাড়া হয়
<Rezwan> LTS ভার্শান ছাড়া অন্যগুলা বেশ buggy
<sammo> hm
<sammo> এখন এটা কে কি করব ??
<sammo> আমি কিছু করতে গেলেই ফ্রিজ হয়ে যায় 
<Rezwan> 13.4 এর মেয়াদ ছিলো ৯ মাস
<Rezwan> ঐটার এখন আর সাপোর্ট নাই
<sammo> হম
<Rezwan> আপনি 14.04 LTS এর জন্য অপেক্ষা করুন
<sammo> কি করা যায় সটাই ভাবতেসি 
<sammo> আচ্ছা
<Rezwan> এপ্রিলে রিলিজ হবে
<sammo> আমি এমনি তে লুনা download করছি 
<sammo> সেটা দিতেও মন চাচ্ছে না :(
<Rezwan> :)
<sammo> আসলে একটা জিনিস এত কষ্ট কর সাজালে আর বদলাতে মন চায় না :p
<Rezwan> এই কারণে আগে ভালভাবে জেনে নিতে হয় :)
<Rezwan> 12.04LTS সাজালেও একটা কথা ছিলো
<Rezwan> ঐটার মেয়াদ এখনো আছে
<Rezwan> আরো ৩ বছর থাকবে!
<sammo> ওহ
<sammo> আসলে উপরের version গুলাতে সবার ই আকর্ষণ বেশি থাকে :p
<sammo> আমি কি করতাম :p
<Rezwan> :)
<sammo> :p
<Rezwan> maqtanim, শুভ সন্ধ্যা
<Ekushey> maqtanim: #bangladesh
<DurontoMamun> vai ubuntu er t-Shart konta kora hobe?
<tangim> keu ace ??
<DurontoMamun> hmm
<DurontoMamun> achi
<tangim> ar keu ??
<DurontoMamun> mayb nai
<DurontoMamun> aschen na ki keu?
<tangim> ♪
<DurontoMamun> achi to ami
<tangim> apni ar ami :3
<tangim> ar shobai koi
<sammo> seta to jani na 
<sammo> আমি গ্রুপ এর পোস্ট দেখে এলাম :p
<tangim> :3
<sammo> আমিও বাইরে যাচ্ছিলাম খাওয়া দাওয়া করতে :P
<sammo> আচ্ছা 
<tangim> ei shomoye er jonnoi meeting kora uchit hoy nai..
<tangim> shobai khaite besto thake
<sammo> pmsyt এটা তে শব্দ পায় না কন ??
<tangim> amio jabo ektu por :P
<tangim> :o
<tangim> ami to ekhon oitatei gan shunteci
<sammo> আমি sound পাই না 
<sammo> volume কি করে বারায় ?
<tangim> 9
<tangim> but volume prothomei full deya thake
<sammo> আচ্ছা দেখি
<tangim> video information collect korte ektu time lage
<tangim> ektu shomoy w8 korte hoy
<sammo> আমার screen shot  টা দেখেন 
<tangim> koi??
<sammo> upload kmne kore ?
<DurontoMamun> koy jon ache ekhon?
<tangim> 3 jon e to dekhi
<DurontoMamun> oh
<tangim> kise chat kortecen??
<DurontoMamun> jon T-shart ta coice korche sobai?
<sammo> আমার দুইটা পছন্দ হইছে :)
<DurontoMamun> tangim vai sound asey na ki ei khane chat a?
<tangim> website e ashe kina jani na
<tangim> xchat dia chat korle ashe
<DurontoMamun> black & white. sathe black % orange ei 2ta amar posondo ohiche
<tangim> kon duita??
<DurontoMamun> oh
<tangim> kon duita @sammo
<DurontoMamun> vai mai gelam
<DurontoMamun> bye bey
<sammo> একটা আদনান ভাই এর
<sammo> আরেকটা আপনার 
<sammo> কিন্তু সাদা টা 
<tangim> koi jan ??? @duronto
<sammo> ওইটার design টা খুব বেশি সুন্দর :)
<tangim> amar adnan vaier ta posondo voy nai :(
<tangim> black & white, white & orange ei duitai valo lagce
<tangim> https://www.dropbox.com/s/phir0l4du89w0z3/Untitled-3.ai https://www.dropbox.com/s/3kyk3874gvttxl9/Untitled-1.ai
<sammo> দুইটা একই design এর চেয়ে দুইটা আলাদা ভাল tai na ??
<sammo> আর varity থাকলে থাকুক সবাই নিবে 
<tangim> humm... but color ekekjone ekekta chay
<sammo> আমার কাছে টাকা থাকলে আমি নিজেই sponsor হাতা
<sammo> হতাম
<tangim> design to beshi deya jabe na
<sammo> সেটাও ঠিক
<sammo> হম এটাই :(
<sammo> আপনারা কিছু ফাইনাল করসেন ??
<tangim> final korar jonnei to irc te ashlam
<tangim> kintu keu e to ashe na :3
<tangim> dhur dhur
<tangim> ami gelam
<tangim> shobaire irc te daika tarai haya hoia gelo :3
<tanjil> কেউ আছেন?
<tangim> aci
<tangim> hello
<tangim> acen???
<tangim> hlw
<tangim> hlw
<Rezwan> কোল দিকে হেলবা?
<Rezwan> কোন*
<tangim> :P
<tangim> keu ashe na ken :3
<tangim> helu
<tangim> helu ramin
<tangim> vai
<tangim> acen ni??
<ramin> hi
<tangim> helu
<ramin> :D
<tangim> :D
<tangim> cholen hadudu kheli
<tangim> ar keu nai :3
<ramin> :p
<ramin> ami parinato :p
<tangim> :'(
<ramin> apnake online a dakhainato
<ramin> :3
<tangim> russelvai koi gelo :(
<tangim> amio to tai vabteci
<tangim> amareo amare dekhaitece na
<ramin> oh
<ramin> moja paina :3
<ramin> sound o nai -_-
<tangim> humm
<tangim> preference e jan
<ramin> koi painato
<ramin> paisi :D
<tangim> +1
<tangim> abar gelam -_-
<Ekushey> i just got back home
<Ekushey> missed the meeting, sorry
<tangim_> -_-
<tangim_> meeting hoilo koi :o
<Ekushey> hoy nai?
<Ekushey> let me read the channel log
<tangim_> na'
#ubuntu-bd 2014-02-08
<aion> xirc দিয়ে কিভাবে ঢুকে?
<aion> ট্রাই করলাম হয়নাই :(
<faisol> শুরু কি ৯ টায় ?
<Farhad> জানিনা
<faisol> তানজিম ভাই কই ?
<Farhad> তাই বসে বসে অপেক্ষা করছি
<tangim> hlw
<faisol> কি  অবস্থা ভাই,
<tangim> eito
<tangim> :D
<tangim> apnar??
<faisol> আমার উবুন্টু যেমন চলে তেমন :D
<tangim> :P
<tangim> amaro ;)
<tanjil> hlw
<tangim> hlw
<faisol>  নতুন ইউজার দের জন্য একটা খুব সহজ ম্যানুয়াল বানানো যায়, বেশি সিম্পল ,করে তাইলে ভাল হইত।। 
<tangim> shohoj ubuntu shikkha ???
<faisol> ওইটা বেশি ভাল বাট আমি আরও সহজ কিছু চিন্তা করতেসিলাম 
<faisol> একেবারে অ আ ক খ টাইপ
<tangim> hummm... valo bolcen... 
<tangim> ami website er kaje besto.. tai boi or doc banaite parteci na... shohoj ubuntu shikkha boita jeno ke banaicilo??
<faisol> ami pura puri ubuntu te convert hoar somoy akjon sadharon user hisebe ja ja prothome kori ,,, jemon simple soft install process bakhha kora ,, root e kaj kora.. soft gular backup neoa ar restore.. konkon soft gula valo hobe,,, eisob nia arki
<faisol> aigula website ghatlei paoa jay ... but aksathe thakle.. banglay ... taile besh kaje dito...
<faisol> ki bolen? kemon hoy?
<tangim> humm
<tangim> ekta boi banano lage
<tangim> tarpor lagle boier ekekta part website e dilam... jate boi er kaj nia kono question thakle ta bolte pare
<faisol> eita good idea
<tangim> koyekbosor ubuntu chalale onek problem face korte hoy... sheigular solution oi boite add kora jay... 
<tangim> common problem gula ar ki
<tanjil> hm
<tanjil> valo idea
<faisol> yap
<tangim> koyjon ace ???
<tangim> irc te bortomane active ??
<faisol> ami computer science er na ... tobe ami help korte pari...
<tangim> amio to computer scince er na... jehetu basic ta boite thakbe tai motamuti parlei hobe
<faisol> vai,,, exam chlotase... naile ami nejei chesta kortam suru korar...
<tangim> ki exam??
<faisol> mbbs final 
<tangim> ow
<tangim> shohoj ubuntu shikkha kar likha cilo??
<faisol> choto khato jinish gula nia kichu akta dar koranor  ischa ase,,, exam er gap e
<tangim> hmm
<tangim> valo
<tangim> ubuntu installation er upor shobcheye beshi gurutto deya lagbe
<tangim> karon ekhono oneke vule format maira dey :3
<faisol_> ar youtube video channel er kaj gula khub valo hocche
<tangim> humm
<tangim> ajkeo kono khobor nai :3
<faisol_> :(
<faisol_> jodio ami ajkei duksi :p
<tangim> prottekdin group e post dia daka lage :3
<tangim> ami fri day theke ashteci
<tanjil> hm
<tanjil> tanjim vai,boi ta kiser upor hobe, ta specificly bolen
<tangim> shobar jonno ubuntu nam deya jay :P
<tangim> onekta shohoj ubuntu shikkhar motoi hobe
<tangim> kintu aro beshi information thakbe
<tangim> koyekta software jeigula install kora ektu kothin oigular installation o deya thakbe
<faisol_> good
<faisol_> khub besic kor lekha hobe
<tangim> humm.. biggining ta deya thakbe..
<faisol_> normal usr jader besi dorkar nai.. codec,, player ,,, gnome ,,, applets ,, desklets,,, desktop modification,,
<tangim> humm
<faisol_> eisob er upor emphasis deoa thakle better'
<tangim> humm
<faisol_> eki sathe wubi,,, dual boot ,, complete linux without hdd format,, dual boot ... mbr recovery... grub update
<faisol_> ja ja dorkar...
<tangim> humm
<tangim> kisu software er information soho installer niom
<tangim> internet connect kora
<faisol_> vai... linux er prochar korte parle windows  je kothay uira jaoibe,,, bill gates khuijao pabe na :P
<rahul__> tanjim vai aslam to :)
<faisol_> yap  ;;; internet
<tangim> ar linux er history na thakle boi shoyongshompurno hoy na.. tai shohoj ubuntu shikkha theke linux er history
<tangim> humm
<faisol_> yyy
<tangim> amar ekta porikolpona ace.. kobe je puron hobe :(
<faisol_> bolen,,, 
<rahul__> ki porikolpona??
<tangim> chaicilam ubuntu er cd free dite...
<tangim> karon sobar pokke iso download kora shomvob hoy na
<Biswajit> আসলাম ... :p
<rahul__> cd free diben kmne apnar to blank cd ta kinte taka lagbe... tobe group er sobai raji hole kora jay
<aion> amar acer 5742 modele bluetooth kaaj korena :(
<tangim> er jonno aro ubuntu windows er jayga dokhol korte partece na
<tangim> takata website theke ashbe
<tangim> ami muloto er jonnoi website ta banaiteci
<faisol_> yap,,, akta kaj kora jau,,, ubuntu te soft gula install dia custom iso banaye deoa jay remastersys or relinux dia ,,taile 
<rahul__> apnara ki website er plan korechen naki?? ami mattro aslam :(
<tangim> ami mainly web developer na.. tobuo linux er jonne web develop korteci
<rahul__> domain ta ki?? 
<tangim> or software gular .deb dia deya jay
<aion> foisol vai ami ekta korsi remaster diya, kintu size bishal :p
<Biswajit> একটা ভোলান্টিয়ার গ্রুপ করা যায় , যারা পেন্ড্রাইভ এর মাধ্যমে iso share করবে...
<rahul__> hmm extra eka folder e die deya jay proyojonio apss gula :)
<tangim> karon je ubuntu chalabe tar install kora software gula shob kaje nao lagte pare
<faisol_> yap
<tangim> hum
<Biswajit> সাথে নতুন দের জন্য ভিডিও টিউটোরিয়াল ।
<rahul__> tnajim vai right
<aion> tangim vai@ amar bluetooth er ekta solution den  :(
<tangim> shei kaj onekei kortece groupe er may be @bishwajit
<tangim> ki hoice ??
<tangim> actually bloototh e amar o problem kortece
<aion> bluetooth kaj korena, acer 5742
<tangim> kono errr ashe ??
<Biswajit> কই আমি তো কোন ভোলান্টিয়ার লিস্ট পাইলাম না গ্রুপ এ... কাউকে না পেয়ে শেষ পর্যন্ত ডাউনলোড দিয়েছি...
<aion> amar 3ta laptop, asus ar hp te problem korenai..acer ei problem
<aion> hotspot o chalu hoina
<tangim> :(
<aion> additional driver install e gele broadcom bluetooth driver installing bole, but install hoina..error ashe cannot intall driver 
<rahul__> tanjim ami nij uddoge kichu burn cd kuriar kore pathatanor iccha ache... apni ekta post dien ami dekhi nije kichu pathano jay ki na..
<tangim> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1667631
<aion> hoina ath3k-2.fw  file ta nai
<tangim> apni den shomossa ki ??
<tangim> ow :(
<aion> shudhu ath3k-1.fw ache
<faisol_> tangim vai,,,boier kaj kora lagle boilen,,, ja pari help kormu
<tangim> ok :)
<rahul__> kiser boi?? sorry kichu mone korben na mattro aslam
<tangim> upore history dekhen ektu..
<tangim> dinner korteci
<tangim> tai likhte parteci na :D
<rahul__> ok no problem ses koren
<aion> tangim vai ubuntu 14.04 alfa chalai dekhsen?
<faisol_> ar akta khosra kore dibo ne .... prothom diker jinish gula niye... 
<tangim> na... 14.04 lts bair hobar age ami 100 feet dure :P
<aion> ar 2 mash :p amio LTS er jonno wait kortesi..first e vabsilam 12.04 diyai aro 2 year chalai debo, but ei bluetooth er problem tai mon poriborton korte baddho korse
<tangim> :o
<tangim> ashol matha gulai ashe nai :(
<aion> :v
<tangim> pmsyt ke ke chalaice??
<tangim> keu acen????
<faisol_> pmsyt ki jinis vai?
<rahul__> achi vai
<tangim> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/02/new-command-line-youtube-player-and.html 
<rahul__> na chalai nai
<tangim> awesome jinish.. eita dia ekhon artcell er gan shunteci :P
<tangim> unlimited net er purapuri bebohar B|
<faisol_> try korbo...
<tangim> unlimited net hoile koren
<faisol_> oitai to vai limited
<tangim> :(
<tangim> onek net khay
<tangim> taile dorkar nai
<faisol_> :(
<tangim> :(
<aion> লিমিটেড :( 
<tangim> :(
<tangim> broadband er mojai alada ^_^
<tangim> ar ubuntu tebroadband to mojar upor moja ^_^
<faisol_> (y)
<faisol_> tangim vai.. gelam.. boi er bapare kisu lagle boilen,, ja pari help kormu....
<tangim> ok
<tangim> :)
<faisol_> :) :)
<Farhad> hello
<tangim> hlw
<Farhad> aro public koi vai??
<tangim> jani na :3
<Farhad> faka faka........:(
<tangim> kalkeo emon hoice :'(
<Farhad> ami 8.40 e chilam tokhon sunlam 9ta te suru hobe,tai ektu ghure aslam
<Farhad> akhono same obostha
<tangim> humm
<rahul__> tanjim vai amar ekta somossa hocche
<tangim> ki??
<rahul__> terminal e sudo apt-get update run korle last e dekhay failed to fetch lachpad 
<tangim> humm
<rahul__> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/deluge-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/deluge-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<tangim> eita emon ekta ppa er jonne hoitece jeita not available
<tangim> deluge team er kono ppa ace kina check koren 
<Farhad> এইটা আমারও দেখায় মাঝে মাঝে।
<rahul__> asole vai ami ekebare new beparta amke ektu clearly bolen :(
<Farhad> আমরা যখন ওই কমান্ডটা রান করি, তখন সিস্টেম আপডেট গুলো ডাউনলোড করে
<Farhad> যখন কোন ডাউনলড ফাইলের ppa missing থাকে তখন এই সমস্যা হয়
<tangim> humm
<Farhad> ppa= Personal Package Archive
<rahul__> hmm thank you then?
<tangim> software center open koren ...edit -> software source e jan.......  other software tab e jan
<tangim> erpor ekta screenshot den
<Farhad> এইটা তেমন কোন সমস্যা না(জেটুকু আমি জানি ) যে ফাইল গুলো নাম্বে না, সেগুলোর আগের Existed ফাইল্গুল দিয়েই হবে
<rahul__> na amar o kono somossa korche na....
<tangim> eita boro kono problem na... thik na korleo kono problem hobar kotha na
<Farhad> @Rahul vai,tangim vai jeta bollen seta follow koren 
<rahul__> tasara vai amar softwere center open korle hang kore.... tobe ta alpo somoyer jonno
<tangim> pc er config ki ???
<rahul__> core i5, 2gb ram, 500 hdd
<tangim> o.O
<tangim> kisu koilam na :P
<Farhad> core i5, abar 2gb RAM !!! :O
<Farhad> amio kisu komu na
<tangim> humm.. eitao to kotha Lo
<rahul__> kn vai ??? :O
<rahul__> kharap kichu koilam naki?? :O
<tangim> ram 2 gb ar i5 processor...  :o
<Farhad> @Rahulvai,  processor ki 1.8GHz??
<rahul__> na 2. something
<tangim> ei processor e 4 er upor ram na thakle chalaia moja nai :(
<Farhad> ow
<rahul__> ki kormu vali laptop.... notun lagmu eto taka dey na :(
<tangim> ow... 
<rahul__> tobe vai amar desktop ta amar kache chorom lage kintu ami use korte pari na
<Farhad> desktop hoilo Boss
<tangim> ram kototuk use hoy dekhen to
<tangim> humm.. always :D
<rahul__> vai 48%
<tangim> ar swap??
<rahul__> wait
<rahul__> performance dekhar apps tar nam ta jani ki?? :O
<rahul__> mane vuila gechi :(
<Farhad> conky manager naki?
<Farhad> i guess
<rahul__> na system monitor paichi
<rahul__> swap 1.2 percent 20 mb
<Farhad> ami to conky diyei dekhi
<rahul__> asole swap die ki bujhailo ??
<tangim> multiload install dite paren
<tangim> swap hoilo virtual ram... jeita hdd er ekta partition... eita dorkar porle ram hishabe kaj kore
<Farhad> @rahul vai, jehetu apnar RAM kom, tai i thnk apnar besi swaap use kora ucit. minimum 4GB
<rahul__> thank you... tasara cpu history te 4 ta cpu dekhacche jemon cpu 1 , cpu2 etc bepara ki??
<Farhad> SOrry, apnar na, apnar laptop er RAM kom. :P :D
<rahul__> amar 1 gb swap area ache
<Farhad> Hello, Shantanu vai :)
<shantanu> hi,
<shantanu> 9 pm is too early for me.. sorry for late :)
<tangim> core i5 means cpu te 4 ta core ace.. may be ... oi core gula kemon use hoitece ta dekhaitece
<tangim> hlw :)
<shantanu> Who is leading this conversation ??
<shantanu> What is today's topic?
<tangim> ekhon porjonto kisui na :/
<rahul__> accha ebar bujhchhi..... thank you both farhad vai and tanjim vai .... asole recently use kora suru korchi.... asa kori windows sikte joto din lagche linux e eto din lagbe na :)
<tangim> :)
<Farhad> @shantanu vai, don't know yet
<Farhad> @rahul vai,all the very best 
<Farhad> :)
<Farhad> ok, what's todays topic?
<tangim> ekta boi bananor porikolpona hoicilo
<tangim> for ubuntu newbees
<rahul__> bazare boi nai linux os er upor??
<Farhad> kirokom boi?
<Farhad> @rahul, u can download SOHOJ UBUNTU SHIKKHA
<shantanu> @tangim our generation is lazy. They will not read book. Need quick video .. (not long)
<tangim> shohoj ubnuntu shikkha ta er update proyojon :(
<Farhad> agree with shantanu vai
<tangim> humm +1 @shantanu vai
<Farhad> i think video tutorial will be better
<tangim> but jader net slow ??
<rahul__> vai link ta deya jabe??
<rahul__> vai net slow er din to ses 3g asche dese
<tangim> code copy paste korteo boi valo jinish :P
<tangim> :/ ami taile moira jai.. ekhono 2 g tei poira aci :3
<rahul__> adnan kaium vai er lekha?? asole uni chorom lekhen unar blow pore windows bad dite totally linux e aschi
<Farhad> he he.....vai apni kothay asen? @ tangim vai
<tangim> but amar ekta shubidha ace ta hoilo ami 2 mbps speed pai just youtube e :D
<tangim> farmgate
<rahul__> tanjim vai 3g kharap na valoi... TT3g use kori
<tangim> :/ ebar apnara moira jan... broadband boss :D
<Farhad> :O
<Farhad> amio tt3g :D
<tangim> crazyhd.com dia unlimited speed pai
<tangim> ubuntu server dia 120 er moto download speed pai(normally onno shobjaygay download speed pai 30 er moto)
<rahul__> oita vai apnar host provider er site
<tangim> taile?? :D
<tangim> eto shubidha raikha 3g te jamu ken ???
<rahul__> ami sob jaygay 100+ kbps speed :)
<tangim> to?? koto teka??
<Farhad> ami 150-160 pai
<tangim> koto taka ney ??
<Farhad> 1gb=186tk only :P
<rahul__> vai broadband to boss oita boila lav nai wireless e asen taile 3g boss
<tangim> hehehehe unlimited 500 B|
<tangim> like a voch
<rahul__> vai 1 gb te hoy na 10gb tao ses hoiche 5 din age
<Farhad> :O
<tangim> er jonnoi to boli broadband always rocks :D
<tangim> group e ekta post dici swapiness nia.. dekhte paren
<rahul__> broadband nite chaicilam koy apnader oikhane dite parmu na :(
<tangim> :P
<shantanu> Who is channel operator??
<shantanu> Please set a topic.
<Farhad> vai ami to jongole thaki, tai aikhane 3g peyei ami mohakhusi
<rahul__> dekhchi mattro kortasina karon pore restart marmu :(
<tangim> jani na :(
<rahul__> same to forhad vai :)
<Farhad> topic topic topic
<Farhad> get to the topic now
<tangim> russel vai nai to :(
<shantanu> #topic: Making tutorial for newbees
<tangim> humm
<shantanu> I can't set the topic... i am not the operator 
<tangim> oparator to russel vai :(
<rahul__> vai khaiya asi ektu porei astechi
<shantanu> It's ok.. Now how can we create tutorial quickly 
<Farhad> then we just talk about the topic
<Farhad> how? @ shantanu vai
<Farhad> what to do?
<tangim> groupe er doc gular video version bair kora jay
<shantanu> Ok, But video must be short.
<shantanu> Need to use background sound, it will be more interesting 
<shantanu> raise ur voice for volunteer 
<shantanu> sobai 1/2 ta kore create korbay
<Farhad> background sound !! 
<Farhad> kirokom sound?
<shantanu> i mean music. 
<shantanu> **to be volunteer 
<tangim> +1
<tangim> mememeememeeme
<shantanu> ok. Initial vidoes.. 1. Basic use of unity desktop
<Farhad> ow
<shantanu> 2. How to set bangla keyboard and write bangla
<shantanu> not avro (previous one)
<tangim> doc banaile valo hoy na??
<shantanu> 3. How to install and setup avro and write using it
<shantanu> doc pora ta interesting na..
<tangim> avro er tutorial o deya lagbe.. naile jara avro use kore tara ki korbo :(
<shantanu> create kora oo time consuming.. 
<shantanu> is't it?
<shantanu> @tangim
<tangim> doc koira rakhle oita dekhe sobai ekta ekta tuto banaite parto
<shantanu> We will create doc
<shantanu> in 2nd step
<tangim> ok
<shantanu> we are starting.. we r newbee also
<Farhad> ok
<tangim> humm
<shantanu> ok we are three i think
<shantanu> k konta create korbay
<shantanu> ?
<tangim> 3
<shantanu> ok. 
<Farhad> :(
<tangim> aro kisu topic ad koren
<shantanu> 3 ta create hok..
<tangim> ok
<shantanu> @farhad which one?
<tangim> ami 3 no. ta :)
<tangim> hlw
<Farhad> vai ami to 3 no ta partam but tangim vai niya nilo :(
<tangim> :P
<tangim> ok ami 1
<Farhad> :)
<Farhad> then i m with 3
<shantanu> ok.. set some basic rules to create videos
<tangim> acca... 1 tay ki desktop er konta ki seita bola hobe??
<shantanu> 1st don't make it lengthy 
<shantanu> 2. Must add a slide first (What we will going to do in this videos)
<tangim> ami 1 no. topic tar kisu buji nai
<tangim> slide ad korle lengh to emnitei barbe :(
<shantanu> not slide.. actually.. 
<ediamin> 1 no bananor jonno eita dekhte paren: http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/
<shantanu> just add a text 
<tangim> you mean powered by ubuntu bangladesh???
<shantanu> It's last one :)
<tangim> 1. topic ta mone hoy ubuntu install er por ubuntu er basic jinish gula dekhanor kaj??
<shantanu> A page which will show steps for 3/4 seconds
<tangim> ow
<tangim> bujlam
<shantanu> for your topic, 1. Install avro 2. select keyboard layout 3. set keyboard shortcuts to change keyboard
<tangim> kintu video er description ei to eigula deya jay
<shantanu> something like this
<Farhad> r amar ta? oita kemne korbo?? no- 3
<tangim> mane youtube er video er description hishabe
<tangim> 2. 3. to duitai 1 no. e dhukaia dilen :o
<shantanu> @farhad cover basic use.. 
<shantanu> how to use dash
<shantanu> how to use launcher 
<shantanu> how to add application from dash to launcher 
<tangim> ami to 1 . no. nicilam
<tangim> ar farhad vai 3
<Farhad> r ami no. 3 ((Avro)
<shantanu> how it behaves when there are multiple windows
<tangim> apni paltaia falaicen :P
<shantanu> how to remove icon from launcher 
<shantanu> i thinks that's enough for now
<tangim> humm
<shantanu> @farhad
<Farhad> bujhsi
<Farhad> @tangim vai, shantanu vai 2tar description e disen
<Farhad> ubuntu te video tutorial toiry korar jonno kon software valo.
<tangim> 1. dash 2. creating launcher 3. terminal, software center, system monitor, libreoffice eigula kotha theke open kore ta dekhano 4. control panel er koyekta ki kaj kore ta dekhano
<Farhad> ?????
<tangim> eigula amar kaj ??/
<Farhad> yes @ tangim vai
<tangim> :D
<Farhad> :)
<Farhad> amar prosno ta.............
<Farhad> kon soft??
<tangim> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/simplescreenrecorder-powerful-screen.html
<Farhad> ok
<tangim> ami ekhon install korteci :D
<Farhad> amio korbo ektu por
<shantanu> অাজকের জন্য বিদায়, শুভ রাত্রি। 
<tangim> dhur.. amar age thekei install kora :3
<tangim> gud night :)
<tangim> amio gelam
<tangim> bye bye :)
<Farhad> ok good night
<tangim> hlw
<tanjir> is any one here? :-/
<tangim> :D
<tanjir> lol.. thare are a lot of tan here :P
<tanjir> tangim, tanjir, Tanvir 
<tangim> :D
<tanjir> Ekushey: wake up
<tangim> tan bajar
<tanjir> ha ha
<Xuisce> hi all
<tanjir> tangim: epic!
<tanjir> hello Xuisce 
<tangim> :D
<tangim> hlw
<Xuisce> hi
<tangim> cilen na ken apnara ???
<Xuisce> :
<Xuisce> dhi tanjir
<Xuisce> are tanjir and tanjir relateD?
<Xuisce> :P
<Xuisce> er
<Xuisce> tangim: 
<tangim> :P
<tanjir> no.. but there are a lot of tans here :-S
<tangim> dhur... onek sojjo korci.. ar na
<tanjir> tangim: sorry bro.. just woke up :(
<tuxboy> :(
<tanjir> lol
<tanjir> aww
<Xuisce> hi tuxboy
<tuxboy> hi
<tuxboy> nam tai change koira falailam ;)
<tuxboy> tuxboy == tangim.. ami onno lok na :P
<tuxboy> ajke onekei ashcilo shob milaia.. kintu ekjon ashce ekjon gece :3
<Xuisce> hmm
<tuxboy> bye
#ubuntu-bd 2014-02-09
<Xuisce> Ekushey:  hi
<Ekushey> hey Xuisce
<Xuisce> hi
<Ekushey> do you use Ubuntu?
<Xuisce> not uch
<Ekushey> ok :)
<Ekushey> !voice Xuisce
<Xuisce> thanks
<Ekushey> :)
#ubuntu-bd 2015-02-03
<rabiul> dhonnobad
#ubuntu-bd 2017-02-06
<pavlushka> Love you Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi guys
<rokon> as salamu alykum room
<pavlushka> rokon: Walaikum Assalam
<pavlushka> u-la-la: tell rubel vy to check this https://hardforum.com/threads/mysql_secure_installation-fails-trying-to-set-root-password.1705542/
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Okay, I'll tell rubel on freenode
<rokon> as salamu alykum , room
<rokon> i want to know how to coustomize ubuntu 
<rokon> customize mean , run only one app 
<rokon> ??
<pavlushka> yes
<pavlushka> rokon: rephrase your "run only one app"
<rokon> how 
<pavlushka> rokon: explain your "run only one app"
<pavlushka> scenario
<rokon> without gui
<rokon> oo :D
<pavlushka> rokon: you can use bash terminal to work without gui
<rokon> i am running a serve on ubuntu 
<pavlushka> rokon: or you can switch to tty shells by "ctrl+alt+f1" up to f6
<pavlushka> rokon: so you want a gui?
<rokon> i know that 
<pavlushka> on that server?
<rokon> openerp server 
<pavlushka> rokon: ok, and what do you want to do with it?
<pavlushka> rokon: the thing you inquiring about?
<rokon> when boot ubuntu , i just want to run only that server 
<rokon> i am working on it ,
<pavlushka> rokon: paste the "sudo ps aux | grep openerp" result
<pavlushka> from the Ubuntu VM terminal
<pavlushka> VM's terminal
<rokon> done
<rokon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23940371/
<pavlushka> rokon: and you can automate that service by "systemctl enable name.service"
<rokon> how 
<pavlushka> and it will(supposed to) start at the boot
<rokon> ok
<rokon> i will give u the result
<pavlushka> rokon: and there's another way, the gui way
<rokon> tell me 
<pavlushka> rokon go to Startup Applications
<pavlushka> you have to create a new startup entry for your desired app here
<rokon> then
<pavlushka> rokon: but first you have to identify how your app manually launches
<rokon> :(
<pavlushka> you just have to define that ways in the startup, I am telling you how.
<rokon>  parum na 
<pavlushka> rokon: easy, I am guiding you
<rokon> :D
<rokon> ok
<pavlushka> rokon: first close the openerp server
<pavlushka> rokon: you can force it to close by "sudo kill pid"
<pavlushka> rokon: in this case, your pid is 1842 getting from the ubuntu paste
<rokon> kill: failed to parse argument: 'pid'
<pavlushka> rokon: in this case, it is "sudo kill 1842"
<pavlushka> pid means process id
<rokon> :D
<rokon> done
<pavlushka> rokon: and now try from normal usermode i.e.($) python ./openerp-server
<pavlushka> and see if it launches the server app
<rokon> ??
<pavlushka> dont get confused, I meant this (odoo@odoo:~$)
<rokon> i understand that 
<pavlushka> and privileged user mode looks like (root@odoo#)
<rokon> but am i have to run pyhon
<pavlushka> rokon: looks like that is a python script that needs python to launch
<rokon> yes that is python script
<rokon> now i am normal mode
<rokon> in the python 
<pavlushka> rokon: you dont have to be in python
<pavlushka> quit that
<rokon> ok :D
<pavlushka> python ./openerp-server
<pavlushka> ^
<rokon> then
<pavlushka> rokon: paste the "sudo ps aux | grep openerp" result again
<pavlushka> if it launches the app, it will show
<pavlushka> on that result
<rokon> ook
 * pavlushka waiting
<pavlushka> rokon: we didn't finished yet, its only the checking part
<pavlushka> *finish
<rokon> root      3269  0.0  0.0   4680   824 pts/13   S+   17:20   0:00 grep --color=auto openerp
<rokon> i know 
<pavlushka> rokon: how did you set that openerp up? is there is a directory where lies the openerp python script?
<rokon> yes
<pavlushka> where?
<rokon> opt/openerp/odoo-8.0
<pavlushka> rokon: can you paste the result of "sudo ls /opt/openerp/odoo-8.0/"?
<rokon> look another thing going if only one app run can ssh to this guest
<pavlushka> ??
<rokon> opt/openerp/odoo-8.0/./openerp-server
<pavlushka> I guess not
<pavlushka> rokon: can you paste the result of "sudo ls /opt/openerp/odoo-8.0/" ?
<pavlushka> rokon: explain "look another thing going if only one app run can ssh to this guest" after we sort the previous :p
<rokon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23940570/
<rokon> it came to mind because if i want edit any file out of the server if anythig goes wrong
<pavlushka> rokon: just curious, you followed this manual http://paste.ubuntu.com/23940603/ to setup the openerp ?
<rokon> in that dir i run the openerp-server
<rokon> here is after python ./openerp-server
<rokon> here is my sudo ps aux | grep openerp
<rokon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23940607/
<pavlushka> <rokon> in that dir i run the openerp-server, exactly how?
<rokon> wait
<pavlushka> rokon: by ./openerp-server ??
<pavlushka> rokon: create a new entry in the startup application, put in the COMMAND section "/opt/openerp/odoo-8.0/openerp-server"
<pavlushka> add name openerp-server and description
<pavlushka> click apply/ok
<pavlushka> rokon: and there you go, you can test it by rebooting the VM. and checking by sudo ps aux | grep openerp
<pavlushka> rokon: and I dont get it "look another thing going if only one app run can ssh to this guest"
<pavlushka> u-la-la: tell rokon to check http://paste.ubuntu.com/23940644/
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Got it, I'll tell rokon on freenode
<rokon> sorry i was dic 
<u-la-la> rokon: By the way, pavlushka on freenode told me "tell rokon to check http://paste.ubuntu.com/23940644/" 28 minutes and 48 seconds ago
<rokon> u know that i runnig ubuntu on vm 
<pavlushka> hello zaki 
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<zaki> Lord_Voldemort:  Flumedicine and others
<pavlushka> zaki: you mean Kilos ?
<Lord_Voldemort> hey zaki :) 
<zaki> oh my
<zaki> hi Kilos :) how are you doing?
 * pavlushka on late dinner
<zaki> i just did
<zaki> u-la-la: coffee on
 * u-la-la flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> alive still ty zaki 
<zaki> :)
<zaki> what are you doing now? and how's your daughter? talked today?
<u-la-la> Coffee's ready for zaki!
<zaki> u-la-la: ty
<u-la-la> You are welcome my friend
<zaki> pavlushka: i'm gonna try plasma 5.9
<pavlushka> zaki: yeah, sure, that's the best thing you can do :p
<pavlushka> zaki: you weren't here, rokon was here for help
<pavlushka> but I was afk
<pavlushka> one person is not enough
<pavlushka> need a back watcher
<zaki> that mac user?
<pavlushka> zaki: uses Ubuntu on VM, so it counts :p
<zaki> how about saiful alam rakib?
<zaki> oky :D
<pavlushka> saiful is a full-time student
<zaki> oh. good student may be. not like me.  i was bad one. :D
<pavlushka> :D
<zaki> hi Flumedicine
<zaki> pavlushka: upgrading to plasma 5.8.5 :3
#ubuntu-bd 2017-02-07
<rokon> as salamu alykum room
<pavlushka> walaikum alam
<pavlushka> rokon: your Issue solved?
<rokon> not at all
<rokon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JZGJV6-Qp0
<rokon> take a look , i want this type
<pavlushka> rokon: you were asking about automating the openerp server to run in boot or startup
<rokon> boot 
<rokon> but there is a issue 
<pavlushka> rokon: how do you launch that server, tell me exactly
<pavlushka> rokon: that video is doing exactly what we were trying to do through startup application option
<rokon> brother pavl , yesterday u give me link , it worked 
<pavlushka> all we need is the launch code
<pavlushka> rokon: So what now?
<rokon> now my server running auto  
<rokon> you know , i am running ubuntu on vm 
<pavlushka> yep, I know :)
<pavlushka> rokon: anything else?
<rokon> first i have to start vm then login then the server start 
<pavlushka> rokon: is it ok with you?
<rokon> i want when i start vm server should run on boot 
<pavlushka> rokon: post the server launch command here and I will tell you the rest
<rokon> i think i need lear a lot 
<pavlushka> rokon: you mean learn?
<pavlushka> yeah
<rokon> :D
<rokon> yes
<pavlushka> rokon: follow me, on your Ubuntu VM's terminal, type "nano openerp.sh"
<rokon> brother pavl , now what u want to do 
<pavlushka> it will open a file in nano command-line editor
<pavlushka> rokon: I am automating the process at boot
<pavlushka> rokon: when the nano editor opens, just paste the content of this link http://paste.ubuntu.com/23946130/
<pavlushka> remember, copy all 3 lines
<pavlushka> and paste it on the editor by right clicking mouse over there
<pavlushka> on the nano editor
 * pavlushka waiting for the feedback
<rokon> question , i this app run on boot , can i ssh my guest
<pavlushka> rokon: if you can ssh now, then you will :)
<pavlushka> it will not change any settings, it will just automate the process
<rokon> guess , i have do , my app running on the boot , then something went wrong can i go back  previous mode   
<pavlushka> rokon: you can ssh to your vm and so you can revert the process by getting into the VM and you can even revert the process from the VM's terminal, know?
<rokon> i am not good at terminal ,can i get back to gui 
<pavlushka> just undoing the things you've done will take you back to the start
<rokon> hmm 
<rokon> :D
<rokon> brother pavl , i have to go now 
<pavlushka> rokon: just remember the things you have done, in case if you need to revert it
<rokon> ok
<rokon> i will give u the result
<rokon> how long u r here 
<pavlushka> rokon: we are not finished, there's a next step
<rokon> i will knock you when i am starting 
<pavlushka> including the script to /etc/rc.locale
<pavlushka> but before that, we need to make the script executable
<pavlushka> rokon: ok laters
 * zaki :3
 * pavlushka :E
<pavlushka> rubel: vy
<pavlushka> rubel: vy in terminal, do "sudo apt search puttygen" and paste the result in paste.ubuntu.com
<rubel> putty-tools/xenial,now 0.67-2 amd64 [installed,automatic]
<rubel>   command-line tools for SSH, SCP, and SFTP
<rubel> pavlushka: putty-tools/xenial,now 0.67-2 amd64 [installed,automatic]
<rubel>   command-line tools for SSH, SCP, and SFTP
<pavlushka> rubel: type in terminal "puttygen", what it says?
<pavlushka> vy
<rubel> pavlushka: puttygen ( keyfile | -t type [ -b bits ] )
<rubel>                 [ -C comment ] [ -P ] [ -q ]
<rubel>                 [ -o output-keyfile ] [ -O type | -l | -L | -p 
<pavlushka> rubel: vy there, puttygen is included in the putty-tools :)
<rubel> pavlushka: how to start
<pavlushka> rubel: vy, you can do a "man puttygen" and see if it shows any manual.
<pavlushka> in terminal
<pavlushka> rubel: vy, check this out, https://linux.die.net/man/1/puttygen
<rubel> pavlushka: ok i try 
<pavlushka> at the bottom of this page, there are examples
#ubuntu-bd 2017-02-08
<pavlushka> welcome zaki 
<zaki> hi pavlushka
#ubuntu-bd 2017-02-09
<Kilos> hi zaki and everyone else
<zaki> hi Kilos
<pavlushka> Hello everyone & Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka and others
<pavlushka> welcome zaki 
<zaki> thnx pavlushka :)
<pavlushka> zaki: Kilos  i am cooking rice to eat with curries
<zaki> he he
<zaki> i do that many time in a wk
<zaki> :P
<zaki> pavlushka: NahidSultan http://imgur.com/a/3fiJL how is it. :D
<Kilos> enjoy pavlushka 
<NahidSultan> wow :) 
<Kilos> beautiful
<zaki> hi Kilos 
<zaki> Kilos:  i love KDE :D
<pavlushka> the kde thing :^)
<Kilos> kde rocks
<zaki> pavlushka: :P
<pavlushka> zaki: অারেকবার পি করলে ছিল্লা কাইট্টা লবন লাগাই  (শশা) দিমু
<zaki> i just configured this new look. with some flat icon and papirus theme
<pavlushka> :^)
<zaki> ai.!!! 
<zaki> হোয়াই শশা  :3
<zaki> and a 4K wallpaper :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: জিব্বা বাড়াইলে আর কি দিমু?
<zaki> that northern light. <3
<pavlushka> nobody told me that my rice is boiling, not even you guys
<zaki> জিলাপি :P
<zaki> ভাত পোড়া গেছে?  :D
<Kilos> pavlushka you rice is boiling, dont burn it
<Kilos> hehe
<zaki> pavlushka: i should use conky sometime. :D 
<pavlushka> saved
<zaki> wow
<zaki> u-la-la: বাড়ি কই ?
<u-la-la> চান্দের দেশে। :p
<zaki> NahidSultan: ^
<pavlushka> lol
<zaki> :D
<zaki> pavlushka: বাসায় একা নাকি আজকে vy?
<pavlushka> zaki: been week
<pavlushka> alone
<zaki> oh
<zaki> Sysinfo for 'zaki-Satellite-C800D': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.8.5 on Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS (Xenial Xerus) powered by Linux 4.4.0-57-generic, CPU: AMD E2-1800 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics at 1360-1700/1700 MHz, RAM: 2424/2621 MB, Storage: 43/72 GB, 222 procs, 1.4h up
<zaki> i need more RAM
 * pavlushka Hands over zaki a sheep
 * zaki -_-
#ubuntu-bd 2017-02-10
<zaki> wb NaSb :) 
<zaki> and good morning
<NaSb> Good morning zaki
<NaSb> Have a nice morning ;)
<NaSb> Oh! Hello Kilos How are you?
<Kilos> ok ty NaSb and you?
<Kilos> hi zaki and others
<zaki> hi Kilos
<zaki> good morning, and how are u doing now?
<Kilos> ok ty lad, early morning
<zaki> what are u doing now? u play libarator on fb? :D 
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> when im not lying down or walking then i play
<Kilos> level 61 now
<zaki> wow.
<Kilos> hard work trying to keep levelling up when gold and supplies run out
<Kilos> hehe
<zaki> bbl
<pavlushka> Welcome zaki 
<zaki> pavlushka: ty
<Kilos> zaki how is your game going?
<Kilos> have you given up
<zaki> Kilos: :|
<zaki> u won't belive :3
<Kilos> what
 * pavlushka stopped believing
<Kilos> hahaha
<zaki> playing games in fb is like 
<zaki> don't know what to say 
<Kilos> yes i know but its a great game
<Kilos> ask pavlushka what i said about fb today
 * zaki asking pavlushka
<Kilos> just unfollow everyone and play
 * pavlushka answering zaki
<zaki> he he
<Kilos> thats what i do
<zaki> lol
<Kilos> the game is the only thing in fb worthwhile spending any time
<Kilos> if not for the game i would delete fb
<pavlushka> I used to play Farmville2 country escape with my cousins
<pavlushka> on FB, which needs a graphics card to play
 * zaki :3
<Kilos> dunno bout graphics card, this lappy works fine
<Kilos> will check on desktop pc morrow 
<Kilos> no card in there
<zaki> don't know 
<Kilos> flashplayer is the main thing
<pavlushka> Kilos: laptops with intel boards has intel graphics chip built in
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> what about desktops with intel 
<Kilos> must be some graphics there
<zaki> same
<pavlushka> Kilos: yeah supposed to be
<Kilos> ill try tomorrow with luck
<Kilos> tired now
<pavlushka> Kilos: what will you try?
<Kilos> the game in fb
<zaki> playing game 
<Kilos> lekker game
<pavlushka> oha
<pavlushka> lekker
<zaki> ??
<Kilos> drives me nuts trying to get enough gold and supplies
<zaki> lekker
<zaki> :3
<Kilos> lekker=great
<zaki> Kilos: i have tons of them . can't spend :P
<Kilos> afrikaans
<zaki> want some? :P 
<zaki> you will have to pay me :P
 * pavlushka learned that from some African guy
<Kilos> hahaha work a way to transfer and you will be a hero
<zaki> oha 
<zaki> lekker :)
<Kilos> when you fight wars you use lots of supplies
<Kilos> when you level up buildings then commanders it eats gold
<Kilos> im always broke
<Kilos> wars eat supplies bad
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> pavlushka: had dinner?
<zaki> and Kilos?
<pavlushka> yep
<pavlushka> zaki: I think you reminded Kilos of Dinner (he was forgotten)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i went and locked up outside
<Kilos> yes i ate so i can take meds
<Kilos> always eat before taking medication
<zaki> wb NahidSultan
<NahidSultan> Thanks :) 
#ubuntu-bd 2017-02-11
<zaki> wb shajalal
<zaki> how are u doing?
<zaki> shajalal: wb
<pavlushka> Hello everyone :)
<pavlushka> and Kilos and NahidSultan 
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> im busy trying to repair a filter coffee machine
<Kilos> need coffee bad
<pavlushka> Kilos: good luck :)
<Kilos> ty hehe
<Kilos> otherwise ill boil it in a pot and just strain it once done
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> Kilos: So that's plan B, he he
<Kilos> yay it works, musta been a bad connection somewhere
<Kilos> pavlushka game works on desktop dual core 3g with 4g ram
<Kilos> need to install adobe flash and chromium codecs
<Kilos> ffmpeg
<pavlushka> Kilos: \o/
<Kilos> haha only it would be better with a wide screen like a lappy
<pavlushka> welcome zaki :)
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> zaki: how is it going?
<zaki> not lekker. :3
<zaki> will sleep now. 
<zaki> how ae u doing?
<pavlushka> zaki: I wish to sleep asap
<zaki> what are u doing?
<pavlushka> zaki: cant concentrate on anything, বসন্ত এলো বলে :পি
<zaki> lol
<zaki> good night pavlushka :) have a sweet dream :p
#ubuntu-bd 2017-02-12
<pavlushka> Hello every one and Dipraw
<Kilos> hi pavlushka  and others
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos and others
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Kilos: you good?
<Kilos> im ok yes ty lad just a bit tired
<Kilos> how are you?
<pavlushka> Kilos: me too, forgot the keys, so need to break the locks, I was already tired before breaking the locks
<pavlushka> now I am dead tired
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> sleep
<pavlushka> Kilos: I need to eat, in that case, have to cook and then some pile of works though I am not sure if I can concentrate but left no choice.
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> just do what you can lad
<pavlushka> yeah, that's the only possibility anyway, lol
<zaki> hi pavlushka
#ubuntu-bd 2019-02-05
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: how are you?
<zaki> pavlushka, I'm good. 
<zaki> how about you?
<pavlushka> i am having supper (not eligible for a dinner, not even on a dining table)
<zaki> trying to design a logo 
<pavlushka> cool
<zaki> pavlushka, not eligible !!
<pavlushka> zaki: a dinner you have on a dining table with a course of food, like appetizer/starter, drinks, main dish and dessert.
<zaki> lol. :D I'm a slow Lerner :3
<pavlushka> I am both slow learner and slow eater
<zaki> :D
<pavlushka> zaki: are you trying to prove that you are slower?
<zaki> he he 
<zaki> pavlushka, done anything with your new tools 
<pavlushka> zaki: waiting for some connectors that I ordered online to complete the builds.
<pavlushka> zaki: check this out, https://bn.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E0%A6%AC%E0%A7%8D%E0%A6%AF%E0%A6%AC%E0%A6%B9%E0%A6%BE%E0%A6%B0%E0%A6%95%E0%A6%BE%E0%A6%B0%E0%A7%80:PavelSayekat
<zaki> pavlushka, wow
<pavlushka> heh
<zaki> pavlushka, he he 
<zaki> really great :D 
<zaki> and 
<zaki> enjoy this 
<zaki> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gs069dndIYk
<u-la-la> [ Earth, Wind & Fire - September (Official Music Video) - YouTube ] - https://www.youtube.com
<zaki> :D
<zaki> good night pavlushka 
#ubuntu-bd 2020-02-05
<rizwan> Ubuntu-bd এর পক্ষ থেকে কি এখন আর কোন event আয়োজন করা হয় না ?
<zaki> না ভাই । :( 
<rizwan> কিন্তু কেন ভাই, সবাই চুপ চাপ কেন ?
<rizwan> ফেসবুক গ্রুপেও কোন কিছু নাই দেখি
<zaki> সবাই উবুন্টু ইন্সটল করার পর দ্বিতীয় কাজ হিসেবে ফেসবুক গ্রুপ এ জয়েন করে। এখান এ তো সেটাও হয় না। :D 
<rizwan> গ্রুপ এ মেম্বার তো ভালই আছে ভাই
<rizwan> গ্রুপটা একটিভ না থাকলে তো আস্তে আস্তে বর্তমান মাম্বার রাও হারায় যাবে
<zaki> facebook group ?
<rizwan> হ্যাঁ
<zaki> there is an admin panel for that 
<zaki> I can't say 
<LjL> your squiggles are cute
#ubuntu-bd 2020-02-06
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka added *!ns22@* to the AKICK list, expires in 1 day, 0:00:00.
<ddddd> hi
#ubuntu-bd 2020-02-07
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka added *!ns22@* to the AKICK list, expires in 1 day, 0:00:00.
#ubuntu-bd 2020-02-08
<Brainstorm> ❗ भूकंप की चेतावनी / EARTHQUAKE WARNING for Northeastern India — follow for updates (Twitter)  
<LjL> around Guwahati, Assam
<LjL> northeastern Bangladesh may feel it if it's as strong as the tweets suggest
<Brainstorm> 🌕 भूकंप! Earthquake! 4.8 M tremor, registered by GFZ, with 19 reports, occurred 16 minutes ago (12:47:01 UTC), with a full moon, Baghbor, Assam, India (26.26, 90.81), ↓4 km likely felt 180 km away (geofon.gfz-potsdam.de)  
<LjL> well, or maybe not
#ubuntu-bd 2020-02-09
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<zaki> how are you ?
<pavlushka> zaki: good, you?
<zaki> pavlushka, i'm fine 
<pavlushka> zaki: are in ctg, right?
<zaki> yes 
 * pavlushka knows where zaki is from
<zaki> pavlushka, any reason ? :D
<pavlushka> zaki: lucky you
<zaki> pavlushka, ??
